
Don't learn how to write code - ilovefood
https://medium.com/@karimjdda/don-t-learn-how-to-write-code-247e02ab5a8d#.nkln4gbta
======
yandrypozo
I just logged to write: The sad part of that article is a lot of people will
believe that bullshit! Learn how to programming if you want to develop
software: [http://programming-motherfucker.com/](http://programming-
motherfucker.com/)

------
Mithaldu
Oh look, advertising for a product camouflaged as a helpful blog post.

~~~
sotojuan
Seriously. I have no idea how this kind of stuff gets posted on here.

~~~
yandrypozo
Neither I, It's hard to believe :(

------
ChuckMcM
Sometimes I wonder about DRY culture :

 _" It took me 20 hours tops to develop the customers solution, because all
the code was available online. I just had to find the right bits, squeeze them
together and present them in an usable format."_

So many people put "non commercial" subclauses in their code that this sort of
habit will bite you. Here is a "cooker" type developer, pulling random bits of
"recipes" and tying them together into a project, without much knowledge of
how they work or why. And someone will have to come along and fix it later. Or
deal with someone sending legal cease and desist letters because they "ripped
off our code".

------
milesf

      I believe that in the future we won’t have to code as we think of it today.
      Coding will be replaced by designing, structuring and working with available
      technology to create new solutions."
    

I remember thinking something similar back in the 80's (remember RAD: rapid
application development?), and this is probably still true for quick one-offs.
When you have to live with the code you write, this sort of view takes on a
much different perspective.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
In fact I even used a game engine based on RAD in the 90s: 3DRAD which is
terrible by today's standards but was huge attempt at WYSIWYG for the game dev
environment.

------
tempodox
How is it that only people so far off course are conceited enough to tell
others how to do it?

Attitudes like the one displayed here are the reason for the tremendous amount
of nonfunctional software out there. Just do what you like best, pushing
bitmaps around, and leave the unpleasant part (a.k.a. actually making it work)
to some masochist who enjoys it.

------
andrewclunn
One more script kitty thinking that they've already mastered all there is to
coding because they can use wiziwig tools. Congratulations. Every "program"
you could write in 20 hours could be built in excel in 2. Anything more
complicated will be entirely out of your grasp.

------
bryanrasmussen
" I found out what colors would work together and how I could articulate my
idea of a subscription box. Here’s how it looks:"

whitespace follows.

------
MurkyWaters
It feels like a big chunk of context is missing in this blog post.

It's pretty clear the author is talking to a specific audience instead of
people at large. I have an inkling, but I would have liked to know who he
thinks he's talking to.

------
Kiro
This might work for non-trivial CRUD applications but good luck building
something more complex.

------
jasode
tldr: You don't have to do programming and coding if there's an existing
solution out there that has the building blocks to build a website without
programming. One such authoring solution is... Bubble.is.

